# New Moon (Twilight sequel) in jeopardy



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2009)

> The two young stars of 'Twilight' (Robert Pattinson and Kristen Stewart) make the cover of Life & Style Weekly with a big picture of Rob Pattinson promising 'The Real Story.'  The sub headlines include accusations of 'Out of Control partying and Rob's on set love triangle.  The article notes that fans are upset that the sequel, New Moon (filming begins soon) and screams 'Twilight in Trouble.'
> 
> The magazine offers this from the website, "Since raking in more than $150 million at the box office during its first month, the vampire romance Twilight has catapulted its cast from relative obscurity to stardom. Now, about nine weeks before the sequel, New Moon, is set to start filming, a change in director, possible cast upheaval, lofty expectations and cast members' problems dealing with sudden fame have everyone on edge.
> 
> ...



Source: Listen 

So now the cast of Twilight can't handle the pressure of their fame? 

This, and the pics of Bella's actress. Kristen Stewart, smoking something out of a pipe, is causing a lot of concern over Twilight's sequel, New Moon.  Let us all pray that this shit will not be made, even if the chances are slim. 

​Source:


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 1, 2009)

> New Moon (Twilight sequel) *in jeopardy*


Woohooo!
**


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

YES                      .


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a god!!!!


----------



## batanga (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorta related, is it true that the guy who plays the main vampire said he was disgusted when he read the book? That it was like some teenagers wet dream made into a book.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I think so. He also mentioned that he hated Edward because he was perfect.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, Im torn between my distaste for the series and the fact that future sequels will bring lots of hits to my reviews(Twilight is my 2nd most popular review(149 hits), surpassing TDK(110 hits). Somehow, The Haunting Of Molly Hartley is the number one review on my site(163 hits).....wtf.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 1, 2009)

Keep that pipe Kristen. You're gonna need it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Im torn between my distaste for the series and the fact that future sequels will bring lots of hits to my reviews(Twilight is my 2nd most popular review(149 hits), surpassing TDK(110 hits). Somehow, The Haunting Of Molly Hartley is the number one review on my site(163 hits).....wtf.



I think people like reading reviews that totally trash a film. Exception is TDK because it was such a blockbuster and people would click on anything TDK related at the time.


----------

